# My new Tom Hudson engraved Case knife



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, check this out!
I wish the camera could do justice with this piece.

Checked the mail this afternoon and voila.... there was a beautiful TW Hudson engraved knife in there for me!

I can see some REALLY interesting colaborations in the future... imagine how ornate and beautiful a golden slingshot egraved by a master craftsman can be... soon, soon!


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

That's a beauty Bill!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got a few highly engraved custom presentation Texas Ranger pistols and I'll probably take pictures of the engraving and color scheme... then when we get a few solid metal slingshots back from Hogan Castings... we can take out one or two of the best examples and see if we can get something truly special done!

Like my pistols, we'll be looking to have something that is absolutely perfect in function yet is beyond almost anything you've seen in ornate beauty as well.... some TRUE masterpieces!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

How long is it?


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Those bolsters are quite beau-t-ful! Congratulations. Can't wait to see the engraved sling.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love that knife!


----------

